# Welcher Ego-Shooter ist Ihr Favorit der Games Convention 2006?



## Administrator (9. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## annon11 (9. September 2006)

Mh, Crysis oder Dark Messiah    , oder doch HL Episode 2    :-o


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. September 2006)

ich idiot hab BF 2142 angeklickt ...argh ..nach den lausigen videos will ich meien stimme zurück


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2006)

Armed Assault - Armed Assault - Armed Assault   

Was ja leider mal wieder vergessen wurde


----------



## Mephisto18m (10. September 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.09.2006 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Armed Assault - Armed Assault - Armed Assault
> 
> Was ja leider mal wieder vergessen wurde



Da AA nicht dabei war, habe ich mal HLE2 geklickt, aber nicht wegen Episode 2, sondern weil da Portal dabei ist.
Oh Mann, ich bin schon ganz heiß auf dieses Spiel!


----------



## GenZero (14. September 2006)

Mephisto18m am 10.09.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.09.2006 02:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AA=America's Army(wollte ich nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt haben)

Hab übrigens für Crysis gestimmt, was wohl hammer geil werden wird


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.09.2006 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Armed Assault - Armed Assault - Armed Assault
> 
> Was ja leider mal wieder vergessen wurde




eigentlich würd` ich aa auch nicht zu den klassichen ego shootern zählen, ebensowenig wie bia, bioshock und auch stalker - auch wenn ich `jeweils aus der ego- perspektive schiesse`.   


klar ists haarspalterei und vielleicht auch überkommenes schubladendenken, aber diese spiele kann man für meine begriffe einfach nicht in einen topf mit crysis oder ut schmeissen.


----------

